# jig for random orbital sander?



## Stooby (30 May 2014)

Would it possible to make a jig to hold a random orbital sander so that it can be used almost as a disk sander?


----------



## marcros (30 May 2014)

By "as a disk sander" do you mean fixed and you bring the work to the sander, or are you thinking with a table and the full setup for sanding mitres etc?


----------



## Stooby (31 May 2014)

Hello Marcros. Currently I would like to be able to take the price to the sander so that I can better see what I am doing when smoothing curved prices.
I would like to move on to some box making in which case being able to sand strait and mitred edges would also be good to do.


----------



## marcros (31 May 2014)

Hmmm. The first is easy enough to knock something up- even just hold it in a workmate/vice. The second would be more difficult. There are many ways to cut mitres- a disk sander is one that some people use successfully. Personally I would choose another method. A shooting board and plane would be the cheapest and quietest. The same setup could be used for straight edges too.


----------



## Stooby (31 May 2014)

I have had a shooting board recommended before, are there any easy to follow plans anywhere that aren't going to assume I have a workshop full of tools?


----------



## marcros (31 May 2014)

There are numerous plans online. This is one. https://www.lie-nielsen.com/content/doc ... d_Info.pdf

For boxes you need the bird house bit at the bottom- sometimes called a donkey's ear. The mitre one above it is for picture frames. You shouldn't need many tools to make one.


----------



## Spindle (31 May 2014)

Hi

I'd reconsider your idea if I were you - the ROS operates in a different way to a disc sander, (DS). With the DS the abrasive is moving at a constant speed in a constant direction and therefore it is relatively easy to restrain a piece of work against it. The ROS abrasive action is random and therefore more difficult to restrain the work.
I'd go for a dedicated disc or belt sander or one of the other more manual options.

Regards Mick


----------

